# Lite FX 1741 Owners. Got a question for ya



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a very old 1741 that I am still trying to make a timer work with. 

My question. Does the light on your manual remote come on bright when the machine is warming up or when it is ready? Mine lights up brightly when warming and is on dimly when it is ready. I always thought that was backwards.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have one of those. I'll check that out and get you an answer. The remote you have - is it the large one that's kind of round?


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for looking. My manual remote is rectangular.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, mine is the large "round" one. When the fogger is ready to go, the "Ready" light stays on - prior to that, it blinks on and off. Your remote may be an aftermarket unit; the one I have is made by Lite F/X specifically for the 1741 fogger (model #741).


----------

